# Plow info.



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

bigpapamike said:


> i have a 1994 yamaha kodiak 400 and i got a 2000# wicch from tractor supply last year and took a plow from a wheel horse garden tractor shortened the cconnecting arms to the lenght i needed[under the foot pegs] and made two brackets drilled some holes and use stanless steel bolts to connect the plow to the brackets with an eyebolt up front on the plow i can have my plow on or off in less than five minuets use the winch to raise and lower. it works great and i have less tha $100.00 into it will post pics when i can


I would love to see some pics, as you can find thouse plows all day long but finding a used atv plow is hard to do.


----------

